# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Վալդորֆյան դպրոց

## Freddie

Ի՞նչ գիտեք այս դպրոցների մասին։ Ինչքան գիտեմ, երեխաներին կրթելու շատ հետաքրքիր մեթոդ ունեն։ Շատ կուզենայի ավելի մանրամասն դրա մասին իմանալ։

----------


## Freddie

Այս հոդվածը գտա հետևյալ կայքում՝ http://dpir.mskh.am/arxiv/dpir15-10.html

Այն ընդհանուր պատկերացում է տալիս Վալդորֆյան դպրոցների մասին։ 






> *Շթայներն ու վալդորֆյան մանկավարժությունը*
> 
> Ռուդոլֆ Շթայները  (1861-1925թ.թ.) գերմանացի գիտնական է, իդեալիստ փիլիսոփա, անթրոպոսֆիայի և վալդորֆյան մանկավարժության հիմնադիրը:
> 
> Անթրոպոսոֆիան  հունարենից թարգմանաբար նշանակում է մարդիմացություն:
> 
> Շթայները առաջիններից էր, որ փորձեց գիտական օրինաչափությունները  բացատրել  հոգևոր օրենքներով, ինչը նկարագրել է իր ‹Թեոսոֆիա› աշխատության մեջ։
> 
> Գիտնականը, պայծառատեսը, մանկավարժը նոր ձևով ներկայացրեց մարդու կեցության և աշխարհի մի շարք սկզբունքային  հարցեր։ Շթայների ամբողջ գործունեությունը ուղղորդված է այն հարցերի պատասխանները գտնելուն, որոնք առաջադրվել են իր ժամանակակիցների կողմից։
> ...



Սակայն իմ մեջբերած հոդվածը պարզապես ընդհանուր տեղեկություն էր տալիս։ Իսկ իրականում Վալդորֆյան դպրոցների որակի մասին ես տարբեր կարծիքներ եմ կարդացել։ Որոշ մայրեր գրում էին, որ դա հիանալի դպրոց է, որտեղ երեխան ստանում է այն ամենը ինչ իրեն անհրաժեշտ է։ Սակայն կարդացի նաև շատ վատ կարծիքներ այդ դպրոցների մասին։ Կարծիքները հիմնականում ռուսաստանի Վալդորֆյան դպրոցների մասին էին։ Գրում էին հենց մայրերը։ Սակայն Վալդորֆյան դպրոց կա նաև Հայաստանում։ Այն կոչվում է «Արեգնազան» կրթօջախ, իսկ հիմնադիրն է Արա Աթայանը: 
Ինչ-որ մեկը ծանո՞թ է այս դպրոցների հետ ավելի մոտիկից։ :Think:

----------


## Sandarameth

ես ել մենակ լսել եմ տարբեր կարծիքներ...նունիսկ ետեղ սովորողներից..մեկը ասում ա հոյակապ դպրոց ա..մյուսը ասում ա անասուն տեղ ա..կարդացել եմ էտ դպրոցի մասին վիկիպեդիայում..ու հետեվություն եմ արել որ դա սեկտայի նման բան ա..

----------

may (04.10.2009)

----------


## Yevuk

Ոչ մի սեկտա էլ չկա… :Angry2: Ես էտ դպրոցից շատ ծանոթներ ունեմ, որից մեկն էլ իմ մոտիկ ընկերուհին է: Շատ լավ դպրոց է. կարծես մի ընտանիք լինեն, բոլոր աշակերտներն ու ուսուցիչները իրար հետ շատ մոտ են…  :Wink: Դպրոցի բոլոր երեխաները իրար ճանաչում են: Ասեմ ավելին, ամեն տարի կազմակերպվում է դիմակահանդես, ու այդ երեկույթին հրավիրվում են դպրոցի բոլոր նախկին աշակերտները: :Wink:  Շատ է տարբերվում բոլոր մյուս դպրոցներից, իսկ քանի որ ստանդարտներից դուրս է, ով ինչ բառ ասես կպցնում է…

----------

Nun ... (27.08.2009)

----------


## Freddie

> Ոչ մի սեկտա էլ չկա…Ես էտ դպրոցից շատ ծանոթներ ունեմ, որից մեկն էլ իմ մոտիկ ընկերուհին է: Շատ լավ դպրոց է. կարծես մի ընտանիք լինեն, բոլոր աշակերտներն ու ուսուցիչները իրար հետ շատ մոտ են… Դպրոցի բոլոր երեխաները իրար ճանաչում են: Ասեմ ավելին, ամեն տարի կազմակերպվում է դիմակահանդես, ու այդ երեկույթին հրավիրվում են դպրոցի բոլոր նախկին աշակերտները: Շատ է տարբերվում բոլոր մյուս դպրոցներից, իսկ քանի որ ստանդարտներից դուրս է, ով ինչ բառ ասես կպցնում է…


Իսկ մի քիչ մանրամասն չէի՞ր նկարագրի դասավանդման պրոցեսը :Blush:

----------


## Yevuk

> Իսկ մի քիչ մանրամասն չէի՞ր նկարագրի դասավանդման պրոցեսը


Էդքան չգիտեմ, բայց կարող եմ ասել, որ անցնում են գերմաներեն բավականին բարձր մակարդակով ու բարձր դասարանում (կոնկրետ չգիտեմ որում) բոլոր երեխաներին տանում են Գերմանիա կամ գերմանախոս այլ երկրներ… Ուրիշ դպրոցներից տարբերվում է նաև նրանով, որ նրանք շատ հաճախ թատրոններ են բեմադրում…
Գիտեմ նաև, որ բացի սովորական առարկաներից նաև անցնում են կավագործություն և ուրիշ հետաքրքիր առարկաներ…

----------

Freddie (08.09.2009), Kita (04.10.2009)

----------


## Գրիգոր

> Ի՞նչ գիտեք այս դպրոցների մասին։ Ինչքան գիտեմ, երեխաներին կրթելու շատ հետաքրքիր մեթոդ ունեն։ Շատ կուզենայի ավելի մանրամասն դրա մասին իմանալ։


Շաաատ լավ ծանոթ եմ էտ դպրոցին. Աղբերս էտ դպրոցումա սովորել, ու շաաաատ լավ դպրոցա.
Ծանկացած մարդ մի օր գնա, հետո կերազի սովորի ընդեղ.

----------

Yevuk (04.10.2009)

----------


## Գրիգոր

> Ոչ մի սեկտա էլ չկա…Ես էտ դպրոցից շատ ծանոթներ ունեմ, որից մեկն էլ իմ մոտիկ ընկերուհին է: Շատ լավ դպրոց է. կարծես մի ընտանիք լինեն, բոլոր աշակերտներն ու ուսուցիչները իրար հետ շատ մոտ են… Դպրոցի բոլոր երեխաները իրար ճանաչում են: Ասեմ ավելին, ամեն տարի կազմակերպվում է դիմակահանդես, ու այդ երեկույթին հրավիրվում են դպրոցի բոլոր նախկին աշակերտները: Շատ է տարբերվում բոլոր մյուս դպրոցներից, իսկ քանի որ ստանդարտներից դուրս է, ով ինչ բառ ասես կպցնում է…


Հա, շատ ճիշտ ա.....
Դասատուները շաատ կապված են աշակերտների հետ, ու ծնողների հետ.
Ամեն օր զանգում են ծնողին, տեղեկանա թե խի երեխեն դասի չի, խի չի սովորել,.
Հետո ընդեղ որ չես պատասխանում դաս, պարտք ես մնում ու անպայման պիտի պատասխանես, դասատռուները շաատ զարգաց են, համել 8-րդ դասարանում իրանց տանում են արտասահման....բա

----------


## may

> Հա, շատ ճիշտ ա.....
> Դասատուները շաատ կապված են աշակերտների հետ, ու ծնողների հետ.
> Ամեն օր զանգում են ծնողին, տեղեկանա թե խի երեխեն դասի չի, խի չի սովորել,.
> Հետո ընդեղ որ չես պատասխանում դաս, պարտք ես մնում ու անպայման պիտի պատասխանես, դասատռուները շաատ զարգաց են, համել 8-րդ դասարանում իրանց տանում են արտասահման....բա



Ես շատ բան չգիտեմ Հայատանում գործող դպրոցի մասին: 

Գուցե դրական բաներ կան ուսուցման մեթոդների, ուսուցիչների մակարդակի առումով (էլ չեմ ասում հայերիս համար այդքան բաղձալի *արտասահման գնալը*), բայց նման դպրեցները չեն կարող զերծ մնալ իրենց հիմնադիրների (այս դեպքում` Ռ. Շտայների) ուսմունքի քարոզչությունից:

Եվրոպայում օրինակ, այս դպրոցի նկատմամբ տարբեր կարծիքներ են հնչում: Նրանք ովքեր ժամանակից շուտ են դուրս գալիս դպրոցից կամ մանկապարտեզից (կան և Վալդորֆյան մանկապարտեզներ), այդ դպրոցներում քարոզվող ուսմունքը համարում են սեկտա:

Չեմ զարմանա, եթե Հայաստանում գործող այս դպրոցը ևս գեղեցիկ քողով (արվեստի,  ուսուցում, Եվրոպա մեկնելու հնարավորություն) ծածկված հերթական թակարդը լինի` մեր պատանիների ոտքերի տակ խնամքով տեղադրված:

----------


## SlimShady

> Ես շատ բան չգիտեմ Հայատանում գործող դպրոցի մասին: 
> 
> Գուցե դրական բաներ կան ուսուցման մեթոդների, ուսուցիչների մակարդակի առումով (էլ չեմ ասում հայերիս համար այդքան բաղձալի *արտասահման գնալը*), բայց նման դպրեցները չեն կարող զերծ մնալ իրենց հիմնադիրների (այս դեպքում` Ռ. Շտայների) ուսմունքի քարոզչությունից:
> 
> Եվրոպայում օրինակ, այս դպրոցի նկատմամբ տարբեր կարծիքներ են հնչում: Նրանք ովքեր ժամանակից շուտ են դուրս գալիս դպրոցից կամ մանկապարտեզից (կան և Վալդորֆյան մանկապարտեզներ), այդ դպրոցներում քարոզվող ուսմունքը համարում են սեկտա:
> 
> Չեմ զարմանա, եթե Հայաստանում գործող այս դպրոցը ևս գեղեցիկ քողով (արվեստի,  ուսուցում, Եվրոպա մեկնելու հնարավորություն) ծածկված հերթական թակարդը լինի` մեր պատանիների ոտքերի տակ խնամքով տեղադրված:


Այ վերջապես ճիշտ բան ասեցիք :Smile: 
Սեկտայա բա ինչա...դրանում կասկած չկա,իմ ուղեղն ել կխնդրեմ չհարդուկել,որ յանի դզեր ընկեր բարեկամները ասում են լավ դպրոցա,10 տարիյա տեսնում էինք ինչա,Հայ Առաքելական Եկեղեցու քարերով դպրոցի հետեվում պատ են սարքել(եթե կասկածներ կան եկեք սարյան փողոց տանեմ ցույց տամ  :Smile:  ) բա ետ անելու բանա՞ քարերի վրեն սրբապատկերներ են,խաչեր են,բռնել պատ են սարքում դրանցով...
Սեկտա չլիներ տենց հսկայական ֆինանսավորում չէր ստանա գերմանիայից...

----------


## Yevuk

> ես էտ կողմով հաճախ եմ անցել, ու որոշ չափով կհամաձայնվեմ SlimShady-ի հետ..ես ճանաչում եմ էտեղից երկու դոդիկ որոնք սիրում են էտ դպչոցը..և ճանաչում եմ մեկ նորմալ, լավ տղու..ով զզվում է այդ դպրոցից..նրան ուղղակի ծնողները ստիպեցին էտեղ սովորել..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> փաստորեն քիչ բան գիտես..բա ինչո՞ւ ես տենց պաշտպանում էտ դպրոցը..հետաքրքիր ա որևէ մեկը կարդացե՞լ ա այս դպրոցի մասին նյութը որը ներկայացված ա թեմայի սկզբում..զռում ա որ զոմբիացման կենտրոն ա


Պաշտպանում եմ այդ դպրոցը, քանի որ բազմաթիվ հիանալի երեխաներ գիտեմ, ովքեր ավարտել են այդ դպրոցը, մի անգամ էլ այցելել եմ ու ապշել նրանց հաճելի մթնոլորտով, երեխաների հանդեպ սիրալի վերաբերմունքով  :Smile: 

1 հոգու ճանաչելով արդեն կարծի՞ք եք կազմում  :Shok:

----------


## Yevuk

> չէ հաստատ հակառակը չի...որ ասում եմ ուրեմն մի բան գիտեմ հո հավայի չեմ խոսաում՞ կարողա դու ես ետ դրանց կողքը 10 տարի սովորել՞
> հակառակը որի իմաստով՞ ծեծելու՞ լավ ելի տենց բաներ մի ասա
> հ.գ մեր դասարանի 20 հոգուց 20նել ընդունվել են պետական բուհեր,մեծ մասը ԵՊՀ-առանց ծանոթի,առանց փողի,դե դու քցի բռնի


Ես չեմ սովորել, այդ դպրոցում, ոչ էլ կողքի դպրոցում… :Smile: 

Որ ընդունվել են պետական բուհեր, մի մեծ գործ չեն արել…

Այս լավ դպրոցը վարկաբեկելու փոխարեն ավելի լավ է քննարկեք մյուս բոլոր դպրոցների անմխիթար վիճակը, այդ դպրցներում տիրող մարդկային մթնոլորտը և երեխաների մակարդակը… :Angry2:  Իհարկե, ամեն դպրոցում էլ լավ և վատ երեխաներ գտնվում են… :Smile:

----------


## Yevuk

> Ես շատ բան չգիտեմ Հայատանում գործող դպրոցի մասին: 
> 
> Գուցե դրական բաներ կան ուսուցման մեթոդների, ուսուցիչների մակարդակի առումով (էլ չեմ ասում հայերիս համար այդքան բաղձալի *արտասահման գնալը*), բայց նման դպրեցները չեն կարող զերծ մնալ իրենց հիմնադիրների (այս դեպքում` Ռ. Շտայների) ուսմունքի քարոզչությունից:
> 
> Եվրոպայում օրինակ, այս դպրոցի նկատմամբ տարբեր կարծիքներ են հնչում: Նրանք ովքեր ժամանակից շուտ են դուրս գալիս դպրոցից կամ մանկապարտեզից (կան և Վալդորֆյան մանկապարտեզներ), այդ դպրոցներում քարոզվող ուսմունքը համարում են սեկտա:
> 
> Չեմ զարմանա, եթե Հայաստանում գործող այս դպրոցը ևս գեղեցիկ քողով (արվեստի,  ուսուցում, Եվրոպա մեկնելու հնարավորություն) ծածկված հերթական թակարդը լինի` մեր պատանիների ոտքերի տակ խնամքով տեղադրված:


Եթե ձեզ նման բան հայտնի է, կարո՞ղ եք ավելի մանրամասն նկարագրել ձեր ասած "սեկտա"-ի մասին

----------


## may

> Եթե ձեզ նման բան հայտնի է, կարո՞ղ եք ավելի մանրամասն նկարագրել ձեր ասած "սեկտա"-ի մասին



Ես սեկտա ասելով անշուշտ նկատի չունեմ այն երեխաներին, որոնք հաճախում են այդ դպրոցը, այլ այն քարոզչությունը, որ սովորաբար նման դպրոցներում տարվում է: 

Ցավոք ձեռքիս տակ հայալեզու աղբյուրներ չկան, կարող եմ առաջարկել այս տեսանյութը:

----------


## Chuk

*Մոդերատորական. Անվանարկումներ պարունակող, ինչպես նաև անթույլատրելի բառապաշարով գրառումներն ու դրանց արձագանքները ջնջվել են: Մնացեք կանոնադրության շրջանակներում:*

----------

Yevuk (05.10.2009)

----------


## Refreshment

Շատ շատ ընկերներ ունեմ տարբեր սերունդների ովքեր սովորել ու սովորում են այդ դպրոցում:
Ինքս նույնիսկ երբ իմանում եմ որ դիմացինս այնտեղ է սովորել նախնական դրական եմ տրամադրվում այդ մարդու հանդեպ:
Այդ դպրոցը իրականում նման է մասնավոր դպրոցի, երեխաներին ցանկության դեպքում թողնում են դասերից հետո լրացուցիչ պարապմունքների: Շատ հավես դասեր ունեն լրացուցիչ, ինչպես օրինակ վալդորֆյան դպրոցի սաների մեծ մասը կրկեսային տրյուկեր գիտեն անել, գործում են, նկարում են, երգում, ամբողջ Հայաստանով մեկ էկսկուրսիաների պարբերաբար գնում; Առողջ մթնոլորտ, կարճ ասած, դասատուների կողմից ինտելիգենտ պահվածք:
Բայց մյուս կողմից ամեն ինչ այդքան իդեալական չէ, ինչպես ամեն ինչում: Սովորական հանրակրթական դպրոցներում քանի որ մթնոլորտը մի քիչ ավելի սառն ու դաժան է երբեմն, երեխաները փոքրուց ընտելանում են որ աշխարհը այդքան էլ հիասքանչ չէ ու իմունիտետ են ձեռք բերում, իսկ այս դպրոցի սաները հիմնականում մի փոքր միամիտ են ավարտում, հետո հասկանում որ աշխարհը կոպիտ ասած  այդքան էլ վարդագույն չէ:
Սա կողքից ձևավորված իմ կարծիքն է:

----------

Yevuk (20.01.2010)

----------

